# big boi



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

i was watchin vh1 earlier, and outkast came up. i thought big boi owned a pit bull rescue, but i guess i misunderstood it. i got on yahoo and looked it up.. i found his kennel, hes actually a breeder or the "rare" and "prestigious" pit bull. he's breeding some well put together bullies.. but has nothing about showing his dogs and titleing them, and theyre 1500-4000 dollars..wtf.. kinda irritates me but heres his site.
Blue Pitbulls | Blue Nose Pits | Blue Pitbull Puppies For Sale | American Pitbulls


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That does suck...

But I guess your paying for the name....his name..lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Chek it out man http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/6440-atomic-dogg-magazine.html


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Good read reddoggy....


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

A few years ago you could get a prestigous pit bull from Pitfalls, but for a while now they have just produced bullies. Below is a picture of my boy's grand-sire who was bought from Pitfalls some years ago.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Beautiful dog. PFK has gone to shit though. I know it's wrong to be bashing on a kennel, but with all that money, you'd think they would be top producers.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Beautiful dog. PFK has gone to shit though. I know it's wrong to be bashing on a kennel, but with all that money, you'd think they would be top producers.


I agree 100%


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> A few years ago you could get a prestigous pit bull from Pitfalls, but for a while now they have just produced bullies. Below is a picture of my boy's grand-sire who was bought from Pitfalls some years ago.


That is one sexy dog !!!!!! I love that dog just gorgeous !!


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Beautiful dog. PFK has gone to shit though. I know it's wrong to be bashing on a kennel, but with all that money, you'd think they would be top producers.


oh lord here we go again. lol i'm not getting in this one.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

they were also breeding a big ole' merle bully, shouldnt they probably know better?


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

thought you might find this interesting.

YouTube - Pitfalls Kennels - Slick's Picks Atlanta


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> oh lord here we go again. lol i'm not getting in this one.


Then don't.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> thought you might find this interesting.
> 
> YouTube - Pitfalls Kennels - Slick's Picks Atlanta


Couldn't watch the whole thing because dude sounds retarded. "I like them flashy flashy colors" "blue is where it's at". We've been down this road over and over again.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> oh lord here we go again. lol i'm not getting in this one.


Seriously...this thread is going nowhere productive. This has all been discussed in excess before and IMO this should just be closed before it turns into mindless banter. :hammer:


----------



## pitbull501 (Dec 20, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Seriously...this thread is going nowhere productive. This has all been discussed in excess before and IMO this should just be closed before it turns into mindless banter. :hammer:


:clap: I strongly agree. Let people love the dog they want to love, and there shouldn't be any need to bash on somebody else's taste. We all have to remember we own the breed of dog that most of the world dislike. All dogs need love.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

edited out statement........................


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This topic has been brought up debated and closed previously in another thread reddoggy has posted the old thread if anyone is interested please click on the link below to read more about it. Thread Closed

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/6440-atomic-dogg-magazine.html


----------

